# Ip



## vinc5nt (22. Februar 2002)

Hallo 

wenn Leute ******** in ein GB schreiben, und das GB durch "anti-spaming" die IP speichert, auch über die IP die email addy von dem Typen oder irgendwelche reallen sachen rauskriegen die nicht gefakt eingetragen wurden ? 
Gibt es da einen weg ?


----------



## Dunsti (23. Februar 2002)

einen Weg gibt es, aber der is net sooooo einfach 

jeder Internet-Provider hat einen bestimmten IP-Adressbereich. Wenn Du also bei Provider XY bist sieht Deine Adresse z.B. immer so aus: 217.217.217.x (das x ist immer anders)

wenn Du also die IP-Adresse weißt, lässt sich damit schonmal herausfinden, zu welchem Provider diese gehört. (weiß aber auch net, wie und wo genau)

Der Provider sollte dann in der Lage sein herauszufinden, welcher User zu welchem Zeitpunkt welche IP-Adresse hatte. (ich glaub nach irgend nem Gesetz ist er verpflichtet, das für nen bestimmten Zeitraum aufzuzeichnen)

das führt zu folgenden Problemen:

1.) Du brauchst neben der IP-Adresse auch den Zeitpunkt des Eintrags
2.) Der Provider wird Dir die Daten nicht geben (außer Du bist Staatsanwalt und hast nen guten Grund  )
3.) Firmen mit Intranet haben meist nur eine IP-Adressen (die dann "intern" auf andere IP-Adressen umgerechnet werden). So könntest Du zwar die Firma ermitteln, aber nicht den genauen User.


hoffe, das beantwortet Deine Frage 


Dunsti


----------



## vinc5nt (23. Februar 2002)

danke ich hab nochmal geguckt und auch was gefunden (überraschenderweise) 

http://www.schwarzl.at/ipcheck.html 

hier kann man per ip provider rausfinden  und dann muss ich mich an die wenden wie du gesagt hast    Vielen Dank


----------



## silence (24. Februar 2002)

Mal so schnell reingeschmissen,
mit dem Programm NeoTrace der FirmaNeoWorx kann man schnell und einfach über die
IP genauere Ergebnisse, wie Standort, Provider, Netzwerk etc.
herausfinden. 
Es sei denn, der User hat das alles gut verschlüsselt und getarnt,
aber ansonsten kann ich das Prog nur empfehlen!

greetz


----------



## Mandrake (29. März 2002)

wenn jemand neotrace brauch einfach bei mir melden

ICQ: 150164751

--vollversion--


----------



## braindad (29. März 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Mandrake _
> *wenn jemand neotrace brauch einfach bei mir melden
> 
> ICQ: 150164751
> ...



ich würde auch noch damit rumprollen...
warez sind im allg. nicht legal, denke ich mal


----------



## Mandrake (29. März 2002)

ach neeeee, sonst noch neuigkeiten, im i-net is vieles net legal
wenn man schon Morpheus/Kazaa/Imesh/Audiogalaxy etc. auf der platte hat, gehört man festgenommen...ausserden sind die meisten proggies die man kauft sowieso zu teuer, bei guten programmiertools kommt man locker auf en tausender, un da sin warez eben billiger


----------

